# DeMarcus Cousins: "Bynum doesn't deserve to touch the trophy!"



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Bynum doesn't deserve to touch the trophy!


http://twitter.com/boogiecousins/status/16443431017

Um, okay. Who the **** are you to even speak on the matter? Already makes me excited for next season's games against the Kings.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Have fun being in the lottery for the next three or so years.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Wow haven't even played a game yet and already talking trash.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

what a dip****


----------



## CHI-CHI (Jul 3, 2010)

Cousins may be a bit dumb, but there's no denying his talent. The guy is going to be very good...but whatever, just another QUEEN...haha


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Dumb comment...but then again it's karma for Bynum..remember when he tried to **** on Shaq's free throws before he even played a game? True or not you don't disrespect Shaq before you've even played a game.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

^ Shaq never played injured to the extent as Bynum did this playoffs. Shaq always liked free ride, and always have and always will.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Can't wait to see those two banging out there (no ****).


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

LOL stop switching everything up...you can't say anything about Shaq around here..I'm not talking about Shaq in general, I'm saying the "I'm like Shaq, except I make free throws" is just as out of line and stupid as Cousins' comments considering Bynum hadn't played a game yet.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

He is going to get a Bynum facial (no ****) in the coming months


----------



## CHI-CHI (Jul 3, 2010)

Dre™ said:


> Dumb comment...but then again it's karma for Bynum..remember when he tried to **** on Shaq's free throws before he even played a game? True or not you don't disrespect Shaq before you've even played a game.



Yeah you’re right Karma is a bitch...a very hot bitch that puts out, never complains, gets me a beer and pays ME when it's over...lol


----------



## ajax25 (Jul 2, 2010)

haha i love it!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

What's Bynum going to do? Get all upset and flustered and go out and hurt himself? The guy is a bandaid, and I don't disagree with Cousins comments. 

Andrew Bynum is damaged goods. Junk. Anytime something important is on the line for the Lakers, every single time he magically gets a serious injury and either plays through it because hes a warrior, or its just too hard to go out there on the court and he sits. What a ****ing hero he is.

Congrats to all the Lakers on their rings, beside Bynum, who should have been traded already.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

> Getting drunk and stirring the pot


very true


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I don't like Bynum. Honestly, name me one game where Jackson came out and said "Come on guys, we've gotta win this one!" and Bynum didn't respond with "Ouch! My knee! My knee or my foot or back or something! I better sit this one out coach."

The guy has leached his way on to two rings he doesn't deserve.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

R-Star said:


> I don't like Bynum. Honestly, name me one game where Jackson came out and said "Come on guys, we've gotta win this one!" and Bynum didn't respond with "Ouch! My knee! My knee or my foot or back or something! I better sit this one out coach."
> 
> The guy has leached his way on to two rings he doesn't deserve.


Hmmm...well obviously Kobe and Gasol were A and B...but there are always "lesser" players on any championship team. Im sorta confused by him complaining about the knee. By the time the finals rolled around he was getting his knee drained several times. Its sort of obvious to everyone youre hurt when that is going on and your limping around after slightly tweaking your knee in a finals game....but he didnt sit out a any game in the finals so......huh?

Motivation level is not related to how often you get injured


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Dre™ said:


> LOL stop switching everything up...you can't say anything about Shaq around here..I'm not talking about Shaq in general, I'm saying the "I'm like Shaq, except I make free throws" is just as out of line and stupid as Cousins' comments considering Bynum hadn't played a game yet.


Bynum was right about that. Lakers never counted Shaq on free throws even on his hay-days. 

Bynum earned the right to touch and wanker off the trophy. Cousins can suck it.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Like I said right or not it was out of line. Shaq was an NBA OG at that point, you don't step out the gate taking potshots at legends with multiple rings. It's disrespectful.

What would you say if Evan Turner had said, I'm like Kobe but I won't be as selfish from the start?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> Hmmm...well obviously Kobe and Gasol were A and B...but there are always "lesser" players on any championship team. Im sorta confused by him complaining about the knee. By the time the finals rolled around he was getting his knee drained several times. Its sort of obvious to everyone youre hurt when that is going on and your limping around after slightly tweaking your knee in a finals game....but he didnt sit out a any game in the finals so......huh?
> 
> Motivation level is not related to how often you get injured


Hes injury prone. Made of glass. 

Again, name me an important game in the last few years he wasn't injured for. There's always lesser or complimentary players on championship teams, but Bynum was just a ride along.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

R-Star said:


> Hes injury prone. Made of glass.
> 
> Again, name me an important game in the last few years he wasn't injured for. There's always lesser or complimentary players on championship teams, but Bynum was just a ride along.


I totally agree that he is injury prone...but he still contributed. Game 2 of the finals while injured he possibly played the best game of his career considering the stage he was on. The Lakers lost but it sure wasnt because of him


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> I totally agree that he is injury prone...but he still contributed. Game 2 of the finals while injured he possibly played the best game of his career considering the stage he was on. The Lakers lost but it sure wasnt because of him


Why wasn't it because of him? If he could stay healthy for 5 minutes maybe he would have helped the Lakers to the win. The fact that since hes come into the league hes been able to lean on the "It's not his fault, he played well for a guy whos injured" crutch, and that's if he even played at all is getting a little pathetic. 

The guy will never be healthy, and has a habit of getting injured right before important games. If you've got some meaningless regular season game, he may play at 100% (probably not though), but as soon as something is on the line, nope. Hes banged up. Every god damn time.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

R-Star said:


> Why wasn't it because of him? If he could stay healthy for 5 minutes maybe he would have helped the Lakers to the win. The fact that since hes come into the league hes been able to lean on the "It's not his fault, he played well for a guy whos injured" crutch, and that's if he even played at all is getting a little pathetic.
> 
> The guy will never be healthy, and has a habit of getting injured right before important games. If you've got some meaningless regular season game, he may play at 100% (probably not though), but as soon as something is on the line, nope. Hes banged up. Every god damn time.


Ok, youre just off on this one. The "It's not his fault, he played well for a guy whos injured" crutch is not true at all. Andrew Bynum can dominate games on both ends of the floor and has done so. The problem is is that these games he dominates are they are usually in the month of February. This make sense for a few reasons.

His first year getting significant minutes it would make sense to get a significant amount of games under his belt before he really starts getting it.

Next year he was coming off his knee surgery. It makes sense he would need significant game to get into game shape and truly start trusting his knee.


This is an ongoing theme with him. So IMO even though some can claim Bynums injuries were "freak accidents" the damage has been done....I hope and pray he can overcome the odds that say knee injuries on a young 7 footer are major career inhibitors.

But you implying we like Bynum because of what he can POSSIBLY do when healthy is wrong...we've seen it, he can dominate


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> Ok, youre just off on this one. The "It's not his fault, he played well for a guy whos injured" crutch is not true at all. Andrew Bynum can dominate games on both ends of the floor and has done so. The problem is is that these games he dominates are they are usually in the month of February. This make sense for a few reasons.
> 
> His first year getting significant minutes it would make sense to get a significant amount of games under his belt before he really starts getting it.
> 
> ...


Yea, dominate in meaningless regular season games, just like I already stated multiple times. For a team like the Lakers, that's a pretty worthless quality.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

So Shaq posterized him and Bynum got around an old haggered Shaq with a spin move? That's the Bynum highlight?

Come on....


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

why the Bynum hate. The man has been hurt with real injuries not sitting out because of soreness. 

Is he injury prone yes you have to say that but I don't see how its his fault or reflective of his character.

Cousins is an idiot. He's a fat ass that Bynum will reject 4-5 times next season with his 2 inch vertical. 

With regards to challenging Shaq or dissing him by Bynum who cares he was dissing another HOF'er an alltime great in Kobe every chance he got so screw him and the supposed respect he should garner. 

as for R-Star glad to see you've shined your crystal ball seeming as you seem to have a vision into the future or maybe you've tuned your time machine to be so certain Bynum will never be healthy.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> why the Bynum hate. The man has been hurt with real injuries not sitting out because of soreness.
> 
> Is he injury prone yes you have to say that but I don't see how its his fault or reflective of his character.
> 
> ...


Bynum will never have a significant length of time healthy. May he play 82 games at some point in time? Maybe. But hes not going to have multiple seasons where he plays 75+ games. 

Things are only going to get worse for him. That's not time machine, that's common sense.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

R-Star said:


> Yea, dominate in meaningless regular season games, just like I already stated multiple times. For a team like the Lakers, that's a pretty worthless quality.


So the timing of his injuries determines how good of a skill-set he has?

While almost any player is tradeable in the right situation I think you can easily argue that Bynum deserves another season to prove that he can endure an NBA season. He brings sooo much when he is out there and feeling healthy. The Lakers are back to back champs even with him injured, if the Lakers can go into this upcoming years playoffs with Bynum and the rest of the important players healthy there is no team that is gonna beat them. I dont care what superstars team up.


----------



## Scatter (Jul 6, 2010)

Seriously, 
This doufas is talking already? Lol i was actually routing for this kid to do good.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> So the timing of his injuries determines how good of a skill-set he has?
> 
> While almost any player is tradeable in the right situation I think you can easily argue that Bynum deserves another season to prove that he can endure an NBA season. He brings sooo much when he is out there and feeling healthy. The Lakers are back to back champs even with him injured, if the Lakers can go into this upcoming years playoffs with Bynum and the rest of the important players healthy there is no team that is gonna beat them. I dont care what superstars team up.


So if the Lakers go into next year healthy it doesn't matter what happens to the rest of the league, they're guaranteed the title? Lets not be ridiculous please. They're the defending champs, and I agree, the best team in the league, but lets not just go ahead and hand them a 3peat. It's not like they had a cake walk either year to the title. If for some crazy reason the superstars come together, or even 2 of them, the landscape changes quite a bit.

If I had to bet, I'd bet on the Lakers next year, but its by no means a sure thing. And them trading Bynum for a something worthwhile wouldn't hurt them in the least, that's for sure.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> I don't like Bynum. Honestly, name me one game where Jackson came out and said "Come on guys, we've gotta win this one!" and Bynum didn't respond with "Ouch! My knee! My knee or my foot or back or something! I better sit this one out coach."
> e.


How about games 1-7 of the finals? He sits out with real injuries, and PLAYS with real injuries.

You must be thinking of Tracy McGrady.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Bynum will never have a significant length of time healthy. May he play 82 games at some point in time? Maybe. But hes not going to have multiple seasons where he plays 75+ games.
> 
> Things are only going to get worse for him. That's not time machine, that's common sense.


again why is it common sense. players grow past early career injuries all the time. 

he's still a young guy. but your time machine logic seems to have him pegged for injury from now on. 

Not much to debate here just theory so we'll see. 

I have no idea what the future holds for him. Big Z got past his constant injuries early to be productive for a stretch. I think Bynum can have that as well. 

More importantly if he can be healthy moving forward in the playoffs then all this other jib jab you running will be meaningless. 

Its a timing thing be healthy in the playoffs if you miss the regular season fine with me and something I think will happen for him.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> How about games 1-7 of the finals? He sits out with real injuries, and PLAYS with real injuries.
> 
> You must be thinking of Tracy McGrady.


How about trading the loser for a guy who isn't ALWAYS (see, I can capitalize too) injured during important games.


----------



## Scatter (Jul 6, 2010)

In all Honesty i was with you on that one.. but i think of the lakers being on more of the safe side because Bynum is going to be there when kobe is not. We need to preserve him for the future. Right now we could win with out bynum playing a huge role on the team. Down the line where going to need Bynum to be huge so were basically going to rub his knee untill we truly need him to play big. Bynum is the true only "future" of our team.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> again why is it common sense. players grow past early career injuries all the time.
> 
> he's still a young guy. but your time machine logic seems to have him pegged for injury from now on.
> 
> ...


If hes healthy for a full playoff run, then I'll stop with my comments. If hes healthy for more than 1 playoff run in a row? I'll be out and out wrong and I'll be glad to admit it.

It won't happen though. When (not if) he's injured with some typical big man injury for the playoffs next year, you guys will be piling on the excuses yet again, saying how hes still trying to play, or it was a freak injury so it doesn't matter.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Scatter said:


> In all Honesty i was with you on that one.. but i think of the lakers being on more of the safe side because Bynum is going to be there when kobe is not. We need to preserve him for the future. Right now we could win with out bynum playing a huge role on the team. Down the line where going to need Bynum to be huge so were basically going to rub his knee untill we truly need him to play big. Bynum is the true only "future" of our team.


As Oden is the future of Portland. Young big men with injury problems rarely have careers where they become more healthy as their careers age. Sure people on here could name a few guys, but it would be much easier to name the countless guys who started off with injury issues and never quite recovered.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

R-Star said:


> So if the Lakers go into next year healthy it doesn't matter what happens to the rest of the league, they're guaranteed the title? Lets not be ridiculous please. They're the defending champs, and I agree, the best team in the league, but lets not just go ahead and hand them a 3peat. *It's not like they had a cake walk either year to the title.* If for some crazy reason the superstars come together, or even 2 of them, the landscape changes quite a bit.
> 
> If I had to bet, I'd bet on the Lakers next year, but its by no means a sure thing. And them trading Bynum for a something worthwhile wouldn't hurt them in the least, that's for sure.


Yup, but they still won...twice...now add a 18/12/2.5blk center, Steve Blake instead of Farmar, and Ron Artest with a full year of the triangle under his belt.....scary

When the Bulls get Lebron and Bosh along with Rose and Noah then i might be slightly concerned...but I dont see that happening


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> Yup, but they still won...twice...now add a 18/12/2.5blk center, Steve Blake instead of Farmar, and Ron Artest with a full year of the triangle under his belt.....scary
> 
> When the Bulls get Lebron and Bosh along with Rose and Noah then i might be slightly concerned...but I dont see that happening


Where are they getting this 18/12/2.5 block center from?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

R-Star said:


> Where are they getting this 18/12/2.5 block center from?


suck it hater :aznzen:

lol


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> suck it hater :aznzen:
> 
> lol


Honestly. I didn't hear they had signed anyone. It's news to me.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Where are they getting this *18/12/2.5 blk* center from?


I think that's some kind of measurement of the length and diameter of an ankle fracture.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dre™ said:


> I think that's some kind of measurement of the length and diameter of an ankle fracture.


Sounds big. Sounds like something a young 7+ foot man probably couldn't ever come back from.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

R-Star said:


> So Shaq posterized him and Bynum got around an old haggered Shaq with a spin move? That's the Bynum highlight?
> 
> Come on....


Shaq averaged 23 and 10.5 that year. Yeah he was really old and useless.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Cris said:


> Shaq averaged 23 and 10.5 that year. Yeah he was really old and useless.


How much did Bynum average that year. The year Shaq posterized him and you came in trying to put a positive spin on it?

How much did he get that year?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

lol, who gives a ****? You're the one that called Shaq old. Just because Shaq still averages more points than Team Canada doesn't mean you have to be mad about it.

Even if Bynum didn't score another two points in his career after those, all I need to remember is that Bynum didn't get blocked the next time down.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Cris said:


> lol, who gives a ****? You're the one that called Shaq old. Just because Shaq still averages more points than Team Canada doesn't mean you have to be mad about it.
> 
> Even if Bynum didn't score another two points in his career after those, all I need to remember is that Bynum didn't get blocked the next time down.


What? That's all you need to know about Bynum?

Sorry. But that either: 

A) Makes no sense, you're an idiot
or
B) Is pathetic, seeing as how you've justified Bynums whole career for a slightly above average move on a guy who was clearly on the downswing of his career. Not to mention he got absolutely posterized by said player on the preceding play. 

Either way, what a piece of **** post that one was. Good work Cris.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Also, I remember when Jon Bender had 20 points and was close to a triple double in a game against the Knicks.

"And that's all I need to remember." 

So in short, Bender didn't suck and was a 20 point triple threat player. 

Awesome logic.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Take a step back and read between the lines.

That's Bynums rookie year, the hatred between the Shaq and the Lakers is strong. Shaq owns Bynum, Bynum doesn't bend over for Shaq on the next trip down. It has nothing to do with Bynum's move. Jesus. 

Secondly, the dude played 65 games this year and averaged 30 minutes. 15 points and nearly 9 boards. I'll take that reguardless what the king of the internetz has to say.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Talking to R-star is like trying to get Sasha to pass.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Also, I remember when Jon Bender had 20 points and was close to a triple double in a game against the Knicks.
> 
> "And that's all I need to remember."
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, that's clearly what I was trying to say. Nice job Bill O'Riely. This is like a joek comment in the baseball forum.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Cris said:


> Take a step back and read between the lines.
> 
> That's Bynums rookie year, the hatred between the Shaq and the Lakers is strong. Shaq owns Bynum, Bynum doesn't bend over for Shaq on the next trip down. It has nothing to do with Bynum's move. Jesus.
> 
> Secondly, the dude played 65 games this year and averaged 30 minutes. 15 points and nearly 9 boards. I'll take that reguardless what the king of the internetz has to say.


35,50,65 his last 3 years. You're right, point proven, hes an iron man. 

And 15 and 9? Really? Mike Beasley could get you that, and hes being called a bust left and right. But Bynum? Not his fault, freak injuries, every god damn year.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

You should Blame Odom's foot for that. 

Micheal Beasley was the 2nd pick in a pretty deep draft. The level of expectation was a weeee bit higher considering he averaged 26PPG in college (This sound awfully similar to another forward who was among the leading scorers in the nation). Bynum was 17 when we was drafted, in a draft where the other notable centers include Bogut, Fyre and Petro. The dude is only 22 and would only be drafted this year if he went to college. Would I build a franchise around him? No. If he is in a position where he doesn't need to score and just play defense and rebound, I'll take what he gives me any day of the week. You can keep Bender.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Beasley is considered a bust because he got drafted number 2, is only getting 14 and 6 and is playing in a ****ty Miami team where he has nobody besides Wade to defer to, whereas Bynum got you 15 and 9 on the two time defending champions deferring to Kobe, Pau, Ron and Lamar to an extent. Cmon dude. Beasley?? Really??


----------



## Nightmute (Apr 12, 2007)

R-Star said:


> So if the Lakers go into next year healthy it doesn't matter what happens to the rest of the league, they're guaranteed the title? Lets not be ridiculous please. They're the defending champs, and I agree, the best team in the league, but lets not just go ahead and hand them a 3peat. It's not like they had a cake walk either year to the title. If for some crazy reason the superstars come together, or even 2 of them, the landscape changes quite a bit.
> 
> If I had to bet, I'd bet on the Lakers next year, but its by no means a sure thing. And them trading Bynum for a something worthwhile wouldn't hurt them in the least, that's for sure.


Who the hell would you trade him for? What would be a worthwhile trade?


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

R-Star said:


> 35,50,65 his last 3 years. You're right, point proven, hes an iron man.
> 
> And 15 and 9? Really? Mike Beasley could get you that, and hes being called a bust left and right. But Bynum? Not his fault, freak injuries, every god damn year.


ok i don't want to get in to this because the threat was about the comment from cousins, which is not cool at all because it is a team sport. 

second thing is that from year 95-99 shaq played 54,51,60,49 games


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

onelakerfan said:


> ok i don't want to get in to this because the threat was about the comment from cousins, which is not cool at all because it is a team sport.
> 
> *second thing is that from year 95-99 shaq played 54,51,60,49 games*



As a number what option?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Nightmute said:


> Who the hell would you trade him for? What would be a worthwhile trade?


Bosh has been mentioned. I trade him for anyone who could play the center at similar or better production and be more reliable, which would amount to a hell of a lot of players.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Beasley is considered a bust because he got drafted number 2, is only getting 14 and 6 and is playing in a ****ty Miami team where he has nobody besides Wade to defer to, whereas Bynum got you 15 and 9 on the two time defending champions deferring to Kobe, Pau, Ron and Lamar to an extent. Cmon dude. Beasley?? Really??


The whole he could get better stats on a crappy team argument? Really? So Beasley wouldn't benefit from having countless open looks on the Lakers? Bynum would flourish when teams plan their defense around him instead of having him #4 or lower on their priority depth chart?

Come on. We've gone over this argument before, people bring it up, it gets debunked, and then everyone runs away from it like they never brought it up. 

Bynums stats would be the same or worse on Miami. Beasleys? They definitely wouldn't go down, that's for sure.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Cris said:


> You should Blame Odom's foot for that.
> 
> Micheal Beasley was the 2nd pick in a pretty deep draft. The level of expectation was a weeee bit higher considering he averaged 26PPG in college (This sound awfully similar to another forward who was among the leading scorers in the nation). Bynum was 17 when we was drafted, in a draft where the other notable centers include Bogut, Fyre and Petro. The dude is only 22 and would only be drafted this year if he went to college. Would I build a franchise around him? No. If he is in a position where he doesn't need to score and just play defense and rebound, I'll take what he gives me any day of the week. You can keep Bender.


He'd just be coming out of College now? Come on. If he decided to stay for all 4 years, then yea, I guess so. And that sure happens a lot, doesn't it.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Wait just a minute now...

Do we know this is really his twitter page?

I mean, is this guy really THAT STUPID to talk trash like this, not even playing one second in the NBA?

No, he can't be THAT STUPID, can he?

Can he?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

R-Star said:


> He'd just be coming out of College now? Come on. If he decided to stay for all 4 years, then yea, I guess so. And that sure happens a lot, doesn't it.


You like to pick on the smallest details. Who gives a rat-ass if he went for zero years or needed 10 years to graduate? Point is, Beasley isn't a "bust" if he is drafted at 10,15,20,25th overall and Bynum is only 22. End of story, find something else twiddle your fingers over.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

R-Star said:


> The whole he could get better stats on a crappy team argument? Really? So Beasley wouldn't benefit from having countless open looks on the Lakers? Bynum would flourish when teams plan their defense around him instead of having him #4 or lower on their priority depth chart?
> 
> Come on. We've gone over this argument before, people bring it up, it gets debunked, and then everyone runs away from it like they never brought it up.
> 
> Bynums stats would be the same or worse on Miami. Beasleys? They definitely wouldn't go down, that's for sure.


A lot of guys can get you 15 and 6 dude but hardly any of them can anchor a championship caliber defense while doing that. Thats the point. Bynum is more than capable of putting up 20 and 12 when made a number 2 or 3 option. (see the 11 games that Pau missed at the beginning of the season) but his true value lies on the defensive end. Players like Beasley are a dime a dozen which must be why theyre trying to pawn his ass off for Brendan friggin Haywood.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Well, we already know who the big-time Fish-hater is, now looks like we have a front-line candidate for hating-on-Bynum.

The slots are filling up. Get your Laker-playa-hata post right 'chere!

:bsmile:


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

R-Star said:


> As a number what option?


ha? Am i supposed to read your thoughts?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

onelakerfan said:


> ha? Am i supposed to read your thoughts?


The correct response is how many titles did he win?


----------

